# You know you're stuck when.......



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

View attachment 21689


.....they have to call the National Guard to pull your ass out. This started when one genius decided to take his truck with 20" rims and low profile tires out on the beach. Then his buddy tried to pull him out and buried his truck down to the frame too. They sat there for three hours waiting for the deuce and a half. And no, I don't know why my pics always load inverted.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

you could run them through your art program
and edit it a bit . . . . or - - - walk up close to
the action to get better photos

personally - I am too Old School to have a stupid smart phone
so I use the Point-n-Shoot camera and the Paint program.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Appreciate the editing tips. As for the quality of my photography, the last thing I wanted to do was get involved in that train wreck.  It was bad enough the fish were nowhere to be seen, those clowns were on their own.


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

You could try taking pictures with the camera held right side up. Just a thought.  Hehehe...... I'm just messing with ya.


Man he was really stuck good. Hope he learned from his mistake, but I won't hold my breath.

You were right not to get to close. That kind of stupid will cling to you like the Blob, and over take your mind and body. I'm not sure there is a cure either.


----------

